
Heating Up Clojure & Swing - DanielRibeiro
http://stuartsierra.com/2010/01/06/heating-up-clojure-swing
======
zencoder1
People seem to have been quite active in this area. There are a lot of Clojure
Swing examples out there. One on planetary orbitals:
[http://juliangamble.com/blog/2012/01/23/clojure-gui-demo-
of-...](http://juliangamble.com/blog/2012/01/23/clojure-gui-demo-of-planetary-
orbitals/) One on 3D graphing of an equation:
[http://juliangamble.com/blog/2012/01/23/clojure-gui-demo-
of-...](http://juliangamble.com/blog/2012/01/23/clojure-gui-demo-
of-3d-graphing/)

------
jcdreads
Anyone thinking of doing Swing programming (or, indeed, Swing programming at
all) should check out the seesaw library:

<https://github.com/daveray/seesaw>

It makes a great deal of the pain of Swing syntax and boilerplate evaporate in
a way that, importantly, feels very much like Clojure. It does this more
elegantly than any other Swing wrapping library I've played with, which is a
lot of them.

